# New Uber Driver Partner App Version 4.210.10000



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Does anyone know what functionality or bug fixes were included in this update? Was 5Ge utilization added or did previous versions already have that?

I've noticed that a couple of documents were added to the help file and a security button was added to the account screen that you can use to toggle dual factor authentication.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Did you update for a specific reason, or to get new Uber logo?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Does anyone know what functionality or bug fixes were included in this update?


The ability to view your badges more easily.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The ability to view your badges more easily.


Oh cool I love my badges because they are indelible and no one will ever be able to take them away from me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Oh cool I love my badges because they are indelible and no one will ever be able to take them away from me.


Wrong. Rohit takes your badges away from you upon deactivation of a false claim levied on you by some lying-cheating paxhole.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Wrong. Rohit takes your badges away from you upon deactivation of a false claim levied on you by some lying-cheating paxhole.


Seriously?!?! Please explain further if you have any additional information about this or if this has happened to you then please tell me the story.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Rohit takes your badges away from you upon deactivation of a false claim levied on you by some lying-cheating paxhole.





Ian Richard Markham said:


> Seriously?!?! Please explain further if you have any additional information about this or if this has happened to you then please tell me the story.


Oh, okay, you got me..... no driver was ever deactivated due to a false claim levied by some lying-cheating paxhole.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> If I ever got that feature, I would abuse it and screen rides until I lost the feature. I know myself.





Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, okay, you got me..... no driver was ever deactivated due to a false claim levied by some lying-cheating paxhole.


I know that kind of thing happens... but i'm worried about what happens to the merit badges specifically. Is it just like poof they are gone? Or do you only loose some of them? Do you get all your badges back after maintaining a certain level of compliance for an amount of time? Lastly, are you given the opportunity to earn back your badges? Or are you saying that you are basically removed from the badges contest?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

@Uber's Guber The best thing here is that @Ian Richard Markham Might be serious about this.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> @Uber's Guber The best thing here is that @Ian Richard Markham Might be serious about this.
> View attachment 337975


He is serious, I think he trying to become the next CEO of Uber.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> He is serious, I think he trying to become the next CEO of Uber.


The next time someone starts a thread about being deactivated, we've got to remember to ask if they got their trophies and merit badges taken away.

This will answer the question once and for all


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like a great video. Thanks for let us know.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

My life would be meaningless if I ever lost these and just to clear things up... Yes i'm serious.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Dear baby jesus he IS serious

We MUST find out from the next driver's deactivation sob story. Don't worry it won't take long. That train is never late.

It would be TRAGIC if the merit badges did get deleted


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My life would be meaningless if I ever lost these and just to clear things up... Yes i'm serious.


Only Uber driver I ever tipped

Was that a Asian guy?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I don’t know if it was full on de-activation but I was knocked out of service and my account was put on hold once because a pax reported the smell of marijuana. My merit badges went along untouched. Geez if something like that ever happens to me again I’m going to be worried sick about my badges. I wish @Uber’s Guber would not have told me that they get taken away sometimes.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It is the greatest feeling in life when low rated Asian pax’s tip. That is the time to quit at the top. It is like climbing Mount Everest without any help from the Sherpa’s?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> Only Uber driver I ever tipped
> 
> Was that a Asian guy?


Man I wish I knew but honestly I only know who wrote about a third of all the thank you notes. About two thirds of them came from people whom I think appreciated careful but fast driving and respect for silence. When you get a thank you note from a quiet person there's nothing to tie it to so I don't really remember those.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Dear baby jesus he IS serious
> 
> We MUST find out from the next driver's deactivation sob story. Don't worry it won't take long. That train is never late.
> 
> It would be TRAGIC if the merit badges did get deleted


Next Uber driver to go postal if he gets deactivated.

Ian, forget the badges, go get a woman ASAP.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Next Uber driver to go postal if he gets deactivated.
> 
> Ian, forget the badges, go get a woman ASAP.


I thought he was kidding too. Who gives a f about their late night hero or great conversation badges?? Whatever $10.00 tip on $5 ride maybe, give me that badge!


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know that kind of thing happens... but i'm worried about what happens to the merit badges specifically. Is it just like poof they are gone? Or do you only loose some of them? Do you get all your badges back after maintaining a certain level of compliance for an amount of time? Lastly, are you given the opportunity to earn back your badges? Or are you saying that you are basically removed from the badges contest?


Are you just ******ed ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Megatron1337 said:


> Are you just @@@@@@ed ?


Is Megatron a robot? Explain your screen name to me. Or else I'll assume you are one of those weirdos who are all into robots and no i'm not referring to a professional that makes real robots. I mean the dorky kind. Please respond soon because I need to get off this website for a while soon.

I just don't think it will take much energy to put you in your place so I'm hanging in there but try me.

_______________________________________

Ok I can sum up merit badges, compliments, and thank you notes really nicely right now I think. If anyone says it's all about the benjamins I'll kill em.

Here it goes:

They are proof that an exchange was made. And the world was a better place because of it. Lastly, anything that is hard to earn is good.

Now go crazy with that one.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is Megatron a robot? Explain your screen name to me. Or else I'll assume you are one of those weirdos who are all into robots and no i'm not referring to a professional that makes real robots. I mean the dorky kind. Please respond soon because I need to get off this website for a while soon.
> 
> I just don't think it will take much energy to put you in your place so I'm hanging in there but try me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bust your bubble but the world doesn't give a ? about Uber and lyft drivers. We are just a tool of convenience nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lighten up Francis. All those merit badges are similar to likes on facebook, you can trade them all in for exactly what they are worth = nothing. If you somehow get satisfaction from providing the service without money factoring in, start cancelling rides instead of ending them and not charging the rider, pure satisfaction! The rest of us do this for money, at least I do. Otherwise free rides should be painted on your car in big letters.


----------

